# Freezing litter



## Col5632 (Apr 26, 2011)

Is this something that needs to be done?


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, freezing for atleast 24 hours kills any mites or lice that might be in the bedding.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

freezing all paper and wood based beddings is absolutely necessary to kill stowaway parasites. 
you can put the entire bag in a large freezer, or separate it into smaller bags and freeze it as you need it.


----------



## Ratilove2 (Mar 15, 2011)

really? i never even heard of anything like that!??!


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

A lot of people don't know about it until they get mites and the vet tells them to freeze their bedding. :


----------



## Ratilove2 (Mar 15, 2011)

oh,  well; i guess i should do it then, what about food and treats?


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I make big batches of Suebee's mix and freeze it in plastic bags. Just to keep it fresh and keep bugs away. You can get moths that hatch in anything with flour. I never had problems with bugs or anything like that because I'm careful to keep all the treats in air-tight plastic containers. That way I can keep them in the drawer right under their cage. They're cheap at any grocery store or walmart.


----------



## Ratilove2 (Mar 15, 2011)

ok great X3 im just going to see if my rats like the lab blocks first


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

HuncaMunca said:


> Yes, freezing for atleast 24 hours kills any mites or lice that might be in the bedding.


It needs to be 48 hours, 24 just won't cut it


----------

